# Miss California pageant wants Carrie Prejean's boobs back



## Political Junky (Oct 20, 2009)

Carrie Prejean sued by Miss California pageant over boob job | New Jersey Entertainment - Celebrities - -

The Miss California pageant has a big gripe against ousted winner Carrie Prejean. How big? About 34C, were guessing.
ERIC JAMISON/AP PHOTO
*Pageant organizers paid for Prejean to get her breasts augmented before the Miss USA pageant, and in light of Prejeans lawsuit against the organizers over, among other things, revealing that not-so-little tidbit of information, they want their money back  $5,200, according to the suit, E! News reports.*
Earlier this year, Prejean raised a ruckus when she came out against gay marriage during the question-and-answer portion of the Miss USA pageant. Afterward, she had a falling-out with pageant organizers, which she blamed on her answer and claimed religious persecution. The organizers said that Prejean refused to cooperate with them. Miss USA owner Donald Trump stepped in and worked out a compromise, but he later backed the pageants decision to fire her when she continued to make appearances not approved by the organizers.
Prejean sued K2 Productions, which runs the pageant, and its honchos for slander, libel, religious discrimination, public disclosure of private facts and infliction of emotional distress. 
K2 Productions filed the counterclaim Monday, saying the public disclosure of private facts amounted to the revelations about the boob job, which ceased being private during the swimsuit competition of the nationally-televised Miss USA pageant, in which Ms. Prejean walked the stage in a bikini, the suit states.

*K2 says it will donate the $5,200 to charity.* The integrity of the Miss California USA organization and the values it represents requires us to respond and present the truth, the suit claims.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2009)

Political Junky said:


> Carrie Prejean sued by Miss California pageant over boob job | New Jersey Entertainment - Celebrities - -
> 
> The Miss California pageant has a big gripe against ousted winner Carrie Prejean. How big? About 34C, were guessing.
> ERIC JAMISON/AP PHOTO
> ...


 What would Jesus do?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's stories like this that make me proud to be an American.


----------



## chanel (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2009)

You know.........she really ought to pay for her own boobs.......

Shit.........most of the professional athletes pay for their own steroids, right?

Besides........I personally feel that if you have plastic surgery, tummy tuck, or boob implants, that should disqualify you from the pageant.

I mean......we ban baseball players for steroids, right?  Enhanced is enhanced.


----------



## paperview (Oct 20, 2009)

She should have them removed and sell them - auction them off the next C-PAC event.






They could call it:  The Sale of Two Titties.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2009)

Boobs for Christ!

You can't help but love wingnuts.


----------



## hvacjones (Oct 20, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Boobs for Christ!
> 
> You can't help but love wingnuts.



Isn't it great watching someone with breast implants walking on stage in a bikini for all to ogle with their eyes, lecture people on morality.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Boobs for Christ!
> 
> You can't help but love wingnuts.



Well..........Rome has the 7 Hills.

I guess the Baptists can have the 2 Mounds.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2009)

hvacjones said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Boobs for Christ!
> ...


Yes, it is!

Off topic, but I heard about a model the other day who got too large of a boob job...she was wearing spike heels on the catwalk and her center of gravity shifted...down she went.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2009)

hvacjones said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Boobs for Christ!
> ...



Yep.........almost as much fun as watching the Party of Family Values (Republicans) get their asses hammered for having affairs!

Sorry.........this Christian Conservative bullshit has to be cleaned out of our politics.  C Street and a lot of that other crap is just people hiding behind a facade of good strong values while having secret dreams of Caligula type orgies.


----------



## hvacjones (Oct 20, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> hvacjones said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hey just because we like to snort meth off male prostitutes penis's does not make us immorral. I went to church, criticized Obama, and tried to prevent the poor from getting healthcare the next day. All is forgiven.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 20, 2009)

Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.



Actually, it's the conservative right wing nut jobs that are making something big outta this when it shouldn't be...........

Carrie Prejean has FAILED TO SHOW UP FOR APPEARANCES.  As a result, they are tearing up the rest of her contract, and, because they paid for her boobs, with the understanding being that she would represent the Miss America Pageant if she won or placed and then she DIDN'T.........

Well...........I kinda think they are entitled to charge her for the surgery.  They paid for it, she copped out on her contract, so she owes them the cash.

C'mon Rodishi, quit drinking the Kool-Aide.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.


That's besides the point. The point is, this airhead wasn't forced to get a boob job...she did it to win a stupid contest that is basically who makes someone drool the most. And she lectured on the morals of others. 

She's a hypocrite.


----------



## Toro (Oct 20, 2009)

Frankly, there just aren't enough Carrie Prejean stories to suit me...


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 20, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.
> ...


They copped out her contract from what I here. Bitched, moaned and whined because she gave her honest opinion when asked and then went to places on her own time that they do not approve of. The whole shibang is bullshit if you ask me. She worked to get to the expectations of her employer. You sound like the idiot you are if you think you can give an employee some body enhancements and then take them back. 




Ravi said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterward shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.
> ...


And you are not?  If it is not a requirement of the job why did the pageant pay for it in the first place? Oh, that's right the pageant paid for it. The OP is talking about the pageant suing her for something they paid for to improve *their* own image to *enhance their* precepts of beauty. Since we are getting off that point let us ask this question, "What in the world does be gay have to do with the beauty of women?" When did men who like men start determining what makes a woman beautiful? Talk about hypocrites.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 20, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> And you are not?  If it is not a requirement of the job why did the pageant pay for it in the first place? Oh, that's right the pageant paid for it. The OP is talking about the pageant suing her for something they paid for to improve *their* own image to *enhance their* precepts of beauty. Since we are getting off that point let us ask this question, "What in the world does be gay have to do with the beauty of women?" When did men who like men start determining what makes a woman beautiful? Talk about hypocrites.



Okay......here's a news article from New Jersey..........



> The Miss California pageant has a big gripe against ousted winner Carrie Prejean. How big? About 34C, were guessing.
> 
> miss-california-carrie-prejean-lawsuit.JPGERIC JAMISON/AP PHOTO
> 
> ...



Now......if she's making unauthorized stops at events the pageant doesn't want her to, well......she's under contract, and if she refuses to follow the pageant's rules and behavior code, she should be fired, as well as have to reimburse the pageant for WHAT THEY GAVE HER AS PART OF HER CONTRACT!  Kind of why I couldn't go to most political rallies or protests in uniform while I was in the Navy.

RodISHI, you are totally whacked.


----------



## goldcatt (Oct 20, 2009)

This whole story is just mountains out of molehills.


----------



## rdean (Oct 20, 2009)

Obviously, she has an inflated self-opinion.

If she's smart, she will get abreast of the situation.

Her and the pageant.  What a pair!

Does she have sisters?

Guess she has been fired from "Got Milk".

I always thought she was a boob.

Is she the titular head of the anti gay movement?


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 21, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > And you are not?  If it is not a requirement of the job why did the pageant pay for it in the first place? Oh, that's right the pageant paid for it. The OP is talking about the pageant suing her for something they paid for to improve *their* own image to *enhance their* precepts of beauty. Since we are getting off that point let us ask this question, "What in the world does be gay have to do with the beauty of women?" When did men who like men start determining what makes a woman beautiful? Talk about hypocrites.
> ...


So now your a contract law and employment law expert because you were in the Navy. You really do get ridiculous. The military contract you sign is not the same as a private employer contract dipshit.

The pageant crew claims they had a verbal agreement with her concerning the enhancement to meet with their precepts of beauty. Sorry bud claiming a verbal agreement after the fact when there is an actual contract is bullshit. That is the way it works. I'm pretty sure that employment contracts only cover the times in which the employer has designated for that employee to be working at the employers designated job unless it is specifically stated otherwise. Religion and beliefs are fully protected under the law when it comes to employment matters. Just because they did not like her speaking at her church functions they decided to go after her. A pageant directors personal affairs is not the same as regularly scheduled duties. Their claim is as bogus as you.



> *Excerpt from CNN article, Monday August 31, 2009;
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 21, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.


It's a counter suit, Prejean sued first.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 21, 2009)

Listen RodISHI, you know as well as I do that television, marketing and all that other crap REQUIRE CONTRACTS SIGNED IN INK!!!!!

What did you think the lawyers did, get coffee?

And yes......a contract is a contract is a contract.  You tell them what you'll do, and put it on paper, they tell you what they'll do, and put it on paper.  You both sign it, and you both agree to the terms.

Go ahead........tell me there are no contract signings with the pageant.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 21, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.



That's what we should expect from the party of no values.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 21, 2009)

I think we should start a fund to save Miss Prejean's breasts.  

I'd be happy to donate.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 21, 2009)

theHawk said:


> I think we should start a fund to save Miss Prejean's breasts.
> 
> I'd be happy to donate.



I'll donate a hundred bucks (52 x 100 = 5200), but I get to play with them during the second week of July (my birthday week).


----------



## chanel (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sure there's a legal precedent on this. How many ex husbands have tried to get their cheating wives boobs back during the divorce? I imagine quite a few. If there's not contract, the boobs are hers. "My body" and all that crap.

Remember the guy who sued his ex wife for return of his kidney?


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 22, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Listen RodISHI, you know as well as I do that television, marketing and all that other crap REQUIRE CONTRACTS SIGNED IN INK!!!!!
> 
> What did you think the lawyers did, get coffee?
> 
> ...


I already told you they state the "boob job" was a verbal agreement after the fact. You act like an idiot.

As far as denying someone "religious rights" per an employment contract, it won't be covered unless the contract states specifically that she cannot attend her religious events.

Their bullshit about claiming they want the boob job money back based on a bullshit claim of a *verbal agreement when there was obviously written contracts* is nothing more than more harassment over her religious beliefs and rights. Your gay activist team that regularly slings shit at people that do not agree with their agenda are a bunch of nasty losers.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 22, 2009)

chanel said:


> I'm sure there's a legal precedent on this. How many ex husbands have tried to get their cheating wives boobs back during the divorce? I imagine quite a few. If there's not contract, the boobs are hers. "My body" and all that crap.
> 
> Remember the guy who sued his ex wife for return of his kidney?


But they're "Special".....


----------



## rdean (Oct 22, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.



Leftwing?  Pageants are historically "right wing".  She wasn't sued for "anti gay" comments, but becuase she couldn't keep her clothes on.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 22, 2009)

She wants her "boobs" back?  Where did Hannity and O'Reilly go?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 22, 2009)

_"From my cold dead fingers!"_


----------



## paperview (Oct 22, 2009)

rdean said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.
> ...


Praise the Lord.

While you're at it, have a gander at these puppies.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 22, 2009)

paperview said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



She is an All American Girl! She even wears the stars and stripes!


----------



## paperview (Oct 22, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I can't see the stripes, but I was a bit shocked to discover she had big red star shaped nipples. 

;/


----------



## paperview (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh wait a minute...I saw a stripe...


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 22, 2009)

rdean said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you people are nuts. If the pageant paid for breast enhancement it shows how ignorant they are in the first place. To sue her afterwards shows how petty leftwing nutjobs and the supporters of are.
> ...


You do not bother to read do you? Trump owns the pageant, Trump already said the photographs were not a problem.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 22, 2009)

paperview said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



RED star shaped nipples?  HOLY FUCK......SHE'S A COMMUNIST RUSSIAN!

And...........aren't the Ruskies also godless atheists?

I think that the christian conservative deal was nothing but a cover for a covert Russian mole.  She was gonna win the pageant with her conservative rhetoric, thereby duping the American people into thinking that she's one of them "true patriots".

Afterwards?  She was gonna seduce Trump (he owns the pageant), and then get him to take her to Washington DC to meet Obama.

She would then overthrow the government, taking the president hostage.  But, because she's got those implants (which were probably put in by the KGB, the suit is just another cover story), she's got guns in them puppies, and, they even dispense scotch.

Shit.............I've gotta quit listening to Showbiz Tonight and ET............might wanna quit the SyFy channel as well.

Where do you think conspiracy theorists get their ideas?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 22, 2009)

Know what would REALLY be sad?

If the story turned out like I wrote it.


----------



## Toro (Oct 22, 2009)

paperview said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Honestly, I can't get enough of this woman.

Fox News should make her an anchor.  I'd watch it then...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 22, 2009)

You would whore out your brain just so you could get laid?

I'd rather beat off.


----------



## Toro (Oct 22, 2009)

No.  I don't allow politics to rule my life.


----------



## critter (Oct 22, 2009)

i hate her i hope she rots in hell


----------



## California Girl (Oct 23, 2009)

critter said:


> i hate her i hope she rots in hell



Well, that takes the debate to a whole new level. Which is impressive considering some of the idiots around this particular 'debate. 

Exactly what has she done that offends you so badly....oh, forget it, even if you did respond I wouldn't have the patience to read your idiotic drivel.


----------

